# northsider's cigar photos



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Finally got 30 posts, now I can post my pictures!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great exposure and composition! Nice pics, I especially like the B&W version.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pics. Remember its a hobby not a habit. That's what I tell the wife anyway.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> Nice pics. Remember its a hobby not a habit. That's what I tell the wife anyway.


HAha, true!


----------



## Goodtymeguy (Oct 5, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> Nice pics. Remember its a hobby not a habit. That's what I tell the wife anyway.


Very True, that is what I call a profound statement!! Nice pics.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> Nice pics. Remember its a hobby not a habit. That's what I tell the wife anyway.


Lol very true. I told mine the difference between me and a cigarette smoker is I *want* to :ss

edit: great pics, I also like the b&w one the best


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great Pictures!

Love the B&W one.

Only problem is your setting the bar pretty high for the rest of us noobs working towards 30 posts. I guess my iPhone shots won't cut it..:lol:


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Troller98 said:


> Only problem is your setting the bar pretty high for the rest of us noobs working towards 30 posts. I guess my iPhone shots won't cut it..:lol:


I've seen some great iPhone shots, so no worries.:hungry:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. That black and white one is awesome.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice pics, the Carlos Turano pic is very cool!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't know how I didn't find this til now, but great shots! I have a new desktop!


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Don't know how I didn't find this til now, but great shots! I have a new desktop!


Glad you did, enjoy!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice! I'd like to see some more.


----------

